# Ollie and Eva!(photo heavy)



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Eva is coming up on 12 weeks, she's sprouted legs and has become much more daring and agile unfortunately for me... I frequently find her on top a pile of lumber in our backyard.  Ollie is smitten with her though he's slowly getting over it the crazier she gets but he's so incredibly tolerant and patient with her. Big relief for me.  Here's an example with some of her antics!






Eva
10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Eva 10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ooooh what do you have there?
August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

.....
August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

I BITE IT
I'm a feminine flower by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Beautiful girl :wub:
August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie, my handsome best boy :wub:

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie dealing with puppy 

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Ollie reminds me of my friends longhaired GSD Gal :wub: exept Gal was never gentle with Kali but Brick... he can do almost anything he wants to him 

Eva is looking great!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are very cool pics! Funny video too!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the photos, both dogs are just gorgeous :wub:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such beautiful photos. Your Ollie is a stunning fella and Eva such a cutie!! I love the photos of Ollie and Eva interacting. Ollie's patience is wonderful. My Gator and Flyn have the same dynamics and I really enjoy watching them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I love the pictures of Eva with the stick and her with the flowers  Ollie is a patient boy indeed. How old is he? He does so well with her


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Idk how I missed this thread yesterday, but I LOVE all the pics! I didn't find Efa until she was 14 weeks so I'm living vicariously through you're puppy pics of Eva. She's clearly such a character and Ollie is still as gorgeous as ever. Such great pups you have!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> Ollie reminds me of my friends longhaired GSD Gal :wub: exept Gal was never gentle with Kali but Brick... he can do almost anything he wants to him
> 
> Eva is looking great!


Yeah Eva can do anything to him, she even stole his precious flirt pole and he didn't murder her.  This is why I got a female as he is much more tolerant of them than males and I know we'd have issues once the male matured. Eva is doing wonderful, potty and crate training easily and learning quick, admittedly we haven't trained as much as I'd like to but it's been so **** hot we both tire quickly lol! 



Lobo dog said:


> I love the pictures of Eva with the stick and her with the flowers  Ollie is a patient boy indeed. How old is he? He does so well with her


Ollie actually will be 3 next week! I'm glad I waited for him to be older because now his obedience is very good, I couldn't imagine handling them both if he were younger. He is extremely tolerant with my female terrier mix so I had a hunch he'd be amazing with the puppy.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics! Gorgeous dogs and Ollie is so tolerant! LOL


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Great pictures, and gorgeous dogs! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I tried to get some better updated photos of her yesterday but ran into an idiot with off leash dogs ruining our day out. Trying again today!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

those pictures are awesome!!!!! I just love Ollie and that holy terror is just
adorable.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Eva turned 3 months old yesterday and weighs in at 19lbs, second smallest in the litter so far! She looks so much like Carma in the face. 

11.5 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

IMG_0353 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

IMG_0340 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

11.5 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Dat trot tho
11.5 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Between your lovely Eva and Black Kali's Brick, I'm getting puppy fever of here! And I already have a 10 month old puppy!! lol. 

All I really want to say though is that she is just adorable and looks like a handful of fun!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

great pictures!! :thumbup:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Between your lovely Eva and Black Kali's Brick, I'm getting puppy fever of here! And I already have a 10 month old puppy!! lol.
> 
> All I really want to say though is that she is just adorable and looks like a handful of fun!


Haha well I think I'm set on puppies for awhile! She is pretty crazy but also a lot of fun, she definitely livens up our home quite a bit. Very sweet(when she's not clamped onto my arm) and SO smart, I love how driven she is even at this age. It's getting a bit better now that she's potty trained more or less.. That is the part I dread with puppies.  She's my first full working line dog(Ollie is a cross) and I'm so hooked!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

And boy the mouthing has been BAD! I can see why an experienced GSD owner would freak out about it LOL. Ollie was never mouthy but she likes to latch on and bite down hard!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> And boy the mouthing has been BAD! I can see why an experienced GSD owner would freak out about it LOL. Ollie was never mouthy but she likes to latch on and bite down hard!


I wish you luck  this was my arm few weeks ago... he left me few nice scars 










Eva is looking great, I can't wait some training videos with her


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That looks almost identical to my arm LOL.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

A few more, I cannot believe how quickly she is growing! She is not a huge fan of water atm but we are working on that using her favorite thing ever, JW squeaky balls.  

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Pretty girl!
August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie is still extremely tolerant and patient with her though he's not as excited to be around her as much since she's discovered biting his legs and feet is super fun. 
August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

:wub:
August 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

<3 how cute


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She just gets cuter and cuter! She really has quite the mischievous look about her. And of course Ollie is as handsome as ever.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GypsyGhost said:


> She just gets cuter and cuter! She really has quite the mischievous look about her. And of course Ollie is as handsome as ever.


Oh she is extremely mischievous but in a totally adorable can't stay mad at her way. 

Puppy pass by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

:wub: https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5712/20914505681_83638bcdc4_c.jpg


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------

